# Conexiones de dos amplificadores



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola, quisiera un poco de ayuda con lo que tengo en mente, les cuento.

Tengo 2 amplificador, uno de 70W y otro de 23W (la verdad nose si son vatios reales) pero la duda es: como conectarlos para que por el amplificador de 70W me salgan solamente graves(es para usarlo como amplificador de sub-woofer).
y para que por el amplificador de 23W me salgan los agudos.
Necesito un divisor de frecuencia de 2 vias?
y si lo necesitara, mas o menos de cuanto tiene que ser los valores de corte del divisor?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 12, 2009)

utiliza filtros sean pasivos o activos cualquiera de ellos te servira segun como lo configures
pero tiene que ser a la entrada de cada uno de los amplificador


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 12, 2009)

pero osea como lo conecto porque vos decis un filtro pasivo o activo, y que los conecte a la entrada, pero como porque tengo la entrada del amplificador de 23W y la entrada del amplificador de 70W


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2009)

aleex dijo:
			
		

> pero osea como lo conecto porque vos decis un filtro pasivo o activo, y que los conecte a la entrada, pero como porque tengo la entrada del amplificador de 23W y la entrada del amplificador de 70W



Tenés que hacer dos filtros: uno pasa-altos para los agudos y otro pasa-bajos para los graves. La salida del filtro pasa-altos va a la entrada del amplificador de 23 watts y la salida del pasa-bajos a la entrada del amplificador de 70 watts. Las entradas de ambos filtros van unidas entre sí y esto se conecta a la salida del preamplificador....fácil, eh? No...no es tan fácil,  pero es muy parecido a eso...

Además tenes que usar filtros activos a la fuerza, por que los pasivos, para ser del orden adecuado te van a atenuar terriblemente la señal...y si  no son del orden correcto vas a tener problemas con el solapamiento de las bandas de atenuación de los filtros.

Saludos!


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 12, 2009)

Si el tiene la razon ya que lospasivos no son tan eficacez


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola, ezevalla vos tenes algun diagrama de los filtros que me dijiste?
si los tenes los podes subir para yo poder hacerlo.
muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2009)

aleex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, ezevalla vos tenes algun diagrama de los filtros que me dijiste?
> si los tenes los podes subir para yo poder hacerlo.
> muchas gracias!
> 
> Saludos!



Acá, el foro de pequeña señal hay varios diseños, y si nó, este es excelente: http://sound.westhost.com/project09.htm

Saludos!


----------

